# Tajima Stop After Color Change (Foam)



## skippytheturtle (Apr 27, 2015)

I have two related questions. 
1. What is the process for programming the machine to stop after color change. I would like to do this for doing 3-D embroidery. Sew Flat stitches > stop > insert Foam > color change > sew foam.

2. Is there a way to automatically move the frame forward after stopping? stop > move forward > insert foam > move back continue.

I am just getting into sewing 3D Foam embroidery, and I have just been baby sitting it and stopping manually.

Machine is a Tajima TFMX-C1501

Thanks so much!


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Normally the DST file must be designed to do that.
sew flat stitches-trimm the thread-frame move in front the distance you want- stop-put the foam.
After you put the foam press START button.
You can do almost the same using the panel but you must read the manual.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Sure after press START button the frame must go back to trimm position and the machine start to sew according with the file.

All the people I know,with Tajima machines use this way to made embroidery with appliqués.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't have your machine but you should be able to program a stop between any needle change. If you don't have a needle change where you need it then add one in your design.

Your applique function will physically move the frame toward (and back in position when you're done) you so you can add foam.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I put a stop in between the colors and now I don't know how to remove it. Is anyone familiar? TFMX
Thanks


----------



## EmbroidChickie (Apr 3, 2013)

To remove a stop is the same way as to insert one. Go to needle bar selection go to the needle/color that the stop comes after. Hit the right arrow button and turn the inside of the big black dial gently til the red arrow disappears. then hit set and carry on as usual.


I run a 23 head Tajima TFMX shop. 2 8-heads, 1 6-head and my trusty single. Got an order of puff/foam caps to run tomorrow (10/10)


----------



## pford1854 (Feb 2, 2012)

skippytheturtle said:


> I have two related questions.
> 1. What is the process for programming the machine to stop after color change. I would like to do this for doing 3-D embroidery. Sew Flat stitches > stop > insert Foam > color change > sew foam.
> 
> 2. Is there a way to automatically move the frame forward after stopping? stop > move forward > insert foam > move back continue.
> ...


----------

